# Favorite GSD coat color?



## GSD Fan

What's your favorite GSD coat color? Do you like sable, pure black, pure white, or black and tan or red?

I'm curious to which GSD coat color will get the most votes!


----------



## Catu

You missed bi-color


----------



## DJEtzel

I voted Sable, but my favorite color is Blanket-back.

You also missed bi-color, panda, liver, and probably some more I'm not thinking of.


----------



## gsdraven

Previous thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/144946-favorite-gsd-coat-color.html

For me, the darker the better. It's a tie between bi-color, black and sable although I do like the redder black and tans as well.


----------



## emsoskar

Sable. :wub: How could I pick anything else.


----------



## LaRen616

Black is my absolute favorite :wub:

My second favorite is dark sable. :wub:

But I also like bicolors and red sables.


----------



## TriadGSD

i saw a black and silver looked really good


----------



## GSDOWNED

Love them all but Black/Red is my absolute favorite.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Liver and tan. :]

Everyone else also missed blues!


----------



## Tammy GSD

Never even knew there were other GSD colors than bi-color, black or black and tan until 4 months ago when I started trying to find mine but I definitely pick SABLE as my favorite, by far, now that I have seen it!


----------



## Catu

DJEtzel said:


> I voted Sable, but my favorite color is Blanket-back.
> 
> You also missed bi-color, panda, liver, and probably some more I'm not thinking of.


Panda, liver, blue and so are not colors of the GSD, are genes that pop up into the breed. You americans are obsessed with them, to love or to hate them, while in any other places people just don't care.

Sable is sable, black and tan is black and tan... why make things more complicated than they are choosing how dark or red the sable is or how big the blanket or the mask?

Bi-color keeps being a big miss, because it is a different genetic pattern.


----------



## LaRen616

Catu said:


> Panda, liver, blue and so are not colors of the GSD, are genes that pop up into the breed. You americans are obsessed with them, to love or to hate them, while in any other places people just don't care.
> 
> Sable is sable, black and tan is black and tan... why make things more complicated than they are choosing how dark or red the sable is or how big tha blanket or the mask?


Yes, sables are sables but I do not like the lighter sables, I like the darker sables and I like the sables that have more red in them so I will continue to say that I like dark sables and I like red sables. 

Oh and I am an American but I am not obsessed with pandas, livers or blues.


----------



## DJEtzel

Yeah, I'm not obsessed with anything, but they are COLORS of GSDs that people can favorite.


----------



## Chowgal

I LOVE all black GSD! Of course, I'm the same with most breeds, especially chows. ~lol~ And the only "blue" dogs I'm obsessed with are blue chows.


----------



## Catu

LaRen616 said:


> Yes, sables are sables but I do not like the lighter sables, I like the darker sables and I like the sables that have more red in them so I will continue to say that I like dark sables and I like red sables.


I live the darker the better too, and I see nothing wrong with commenting what is your preference, I just mean that I like the POLL as it is, simple.


----------



## Good_Karma

I really like the black and reds, but I have really been turned on to the sables because I love the looks of Mrs. K's Judge, and then on another forum there is the adorable sable Havok. I'm thinking if I can convince my husband, next time we'll try to find a sable.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

> Panda, liver, blue and so are not colors of the GSD, are genes that pop up into the breed. You americans are obsessed with them, to love or to hate them, while in any other places people just don't care.


Technically speaking, livers and blues are acceptable colors in conformation. They are considered a "fault" though whereas whites are disqualifications. Panada's aren't recognized as anything but blues and livers ARE written into the standard. The only problem with livers/blues is that it is genetically impossible for them to have a black nose, which the standard calls for making the color a disqualification. 

I have no "obsession" with any color. I'm just biased because of my boy.  I think liver and tan makes for a pretty dog. Just as I like dark sables over lighter sables. I find black and tans fairly common and no offense, slightly boring, they're not top of my list of "colors/patterns". However, if I was picking a dog, color would be the last thing I would look at. It's not an important factor in a dog I pick. I'm not going to pick a liver and tan who is chilled out over a black and tan saddle back who has drive just because of the color when I'm looking for a working dog.

I don't think there is anything wrong with liking a certain color, but I guess that's just the American in me.


----------



## DCluver33

I love sables :wub: 
I either want a dark sable or a silver sable

or I can't have a sable I want a pure black


----------



## LARHAGE

Black/Red, nothing else.


----------



## GSD_Xander

Even though Xander is Blk/Tan (with light points certainly due to his mom being blk/silver) I love the sables!


----------



## GSDGunner

LARHAGE said:


> Black/Red, nothing else.


Couldn't agree more. I love black and reds and I got one. 

I have 2 friends with White GSD's and I absolutely love them. My next GSD (if I get one) is going to be white, most definitely. But black and reds are my favorite.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I love anything with a very rich pigment. So I love red and blacks, but not black and tans. And I like dark/black sables, but not very light colored sables.

I don't like blues or livers, but I really like whites if they aren't cream colored and don't have snow nose.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Luna sez, what about black/silver?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I love them all, and I did not get to vote for mine because it wasn't in the poll which is BI-COLOR. So I voted for black.


----------



## doggiedad

it was blk&tan. i bought a blk&red. i like
black, white and dark sable.


----------



## sirius

I agree, I personally am in love with Bicolor (I own one,) but even so I think their markings are impressive. So I also went with Black, second would've been dark sable or "sable" in general.


----------



## Alois

DJEtzel said:


> I voted Sable, but my favorite color is Blanket-back.
> 
> You also missed bi-color, panda, liver, and probably some more I'm not thinking of.


 
I also voted sable as I LOVE the lighter colored sables. But also really, really like blankets and saddles too.


----------



## will_and_jamie

I prefer richly colored GSD's like my Hannah. I also really like the solid black GSD, too.


----------



## GSDElsa

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Luna sez, what about black/silver?


Cause there is no such thing? 

Just a washed out black and tan someone decided to put a name on...

Sables are my favorite, but I really just like dogs with super amazing pigmentation. I am usually not a huge blanket fan, but I absolutely LOVE the coloring on Sue and Gabor's Griff:
Griff von Tajgetosz - German shepherd dog


----------



## PupperLove

I love GSDs with high contrast. Bi-Colors have to be the meanest looking GSD, IMO. But I love black and reds or black and tans with a nice heavy blanket back.

ETA: Actually, any "dark" GSD I can't keep my eyes off of. So that also includes very dark sables. But for some reason I am not a huge fan of a solid coat pattern unless the dog has a very stocky build


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Deep black and red pigment. The only other color I would even consider owning would be solid black. Thank goodness we don't all have the same taste.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

> "Luna sez, what about black/silver?"





GSDElsa said:


> Cause there is no such thing?
> Just a washed out black and tan someone decided to put a name on...


----------



## GSDElsa

Whiteshepherds said:


>


What are you confused about? All a silver is is pigmentation that leads to the color. Its not its own color. They are just a black and tan with bag pigmentation.


----------



## selzer

AKC lists black and silver as a color, as they list black and tan, and black and red, all of them are black and tan with varying degrees of pigmentation. 

I kind of like black and cream, but have only seen the coloring in some Brittish dogs. 

But my favorite is Black and Red, whether you call it black and tan or black and brown. 

I really do not like the sable coloring or bi-color or solid colors. I do not see the same GSD expression in those colors that I see on black and tans. But a good dog really cannot be a bad color. Well, maybe that panda coloring, I know I just couldn't manage that at all.


----------



## Stosh

I love the dark pigments too, so I vote for the black and reds. I do think that many of the sables are so cool looking because they're all so unique.


----------



## GSDLongTimer

Hands down black and red (not tan, red)


----------



## lovethebreed

Black and red! Solid blacks are nice as well. I'm not a fan of sables (sorry).


----------



## Dejavu

I love them all! But of course I have a soft spot for black/tan/red.


----------



## krystyne73

Black! now that I have had a black one we have decided its the best (looking at solid black danes now)


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

GSDElsa said:


> Cause there is no such thing?
> 
> Just a washed out black and tan someone decided to put a name on...


I'll have to tell Luna she doesn't exist. 

(Just as a side note, I don't condone breeding for color, particularly not an unaccepted color... Luna came from a shelter and I make sure to tell people that when they ask where they can get a dog like her.  )


----------



## codmaster

Best color on a GSD I ever saw was had by a beautiful male German import that was owned by Julius Dueand that we met at an all breed dog show a long time ago. My wife took him for a walk around the entire show by herself and it wasn't until she got back that we learned from Mr. Due that the dog was the winner of the protection test at the Seiger show the year before! The look on my wifes face when she heard that was absolutely priceless!

But what a beautiful, rich colored dog he was!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

GSDElsa said:


> What are you confused about? All a silver is is pigmentation that leads to the color. Its not its own color. They are just a black and tan with bag pigmentation.


I'm not confused, I thought you were.  
Black and Silver is one of the color selections available on the AKC registration papers. I thought you were inferring the owner made it up. Wasn't questioning how it happens, just that it exists.


----------



## goatdude

My favorite is black & red although I like them all.


----------



## Rival

I am a dark Shepherd fan, for sure. My favorite would have to be a dark sable followed closely by a dark B/T Blanket, Solid Black and Bi-Color. 

The darker the better!!


----------



## JayB1127

I chose sable, but my fav. is Black and Sliver saddlebacks. 

EDIT: Whether or not Black and Silver is "a real color" or "Bad Pigmentation" Doesnt mean ****. Since the first GSD I saw I have loved them. Kody just happened to be Black and silver so my childhood memories was and still is him. Hence why I love the color so much.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

wow I really can't even vote because I love them all. The only colors I don't like is REALLY REALLY faded tan. It just leaves me wanting more pigment.

But I love bi-colors, Sables (both dark and light), solid black, white, and of course black and red. 

I would have to say I like black and red the most as I find it the most striking of all of them. The deep red pigment is just too beautiful not to love!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Where is the "All colors" choice?lol I love all of them. Black & Tans,Black & Silver(even if it apparently doesn't exist.) Black & Reds, Bi-Color, Sables(Dark and Light), White, Black, Liver, Blue, Panda.

I got a Black & Tan and a Black one. My next GSD if I got the working line route will be either Bi-Color or Sable(Dark or Light), or if I go the show line route it will be Black & Red or white. Or whichever color the pup that best suits me will be I will be happy.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I LOVE Sables!!! I love the darker sables, they look so fierce but are SO SWEET!!!


----------



## KZoppa

i'm a sucker for sables. Zena was my first PB GSD and she's a sable. Shasta is also sable. and i'm anxiously waiting until i can bring home my future black sable male pup. Might have a PB black some day but those sables are fabulous!


----------



## Dogaroo

I yikes dis one bestest of all! :wub:









(Is anybody cringing yet?)


----------



## shadmuffin07

I love rich/very dark black sables, bicolors, n blacks, a nice black and red is beautiful too


----------



## suzzyq01

I love the dark black sable. It's not the usual and just makes for a very beautiful dog. Almost wolfie in fact.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Well it's just gotta be sable, as I own one..! They are pretty..


----------



## krystyne73

I love the jet black! Sasha quietly sits in her crate and we have to touch her to find her sometimes. LOL I think she does it on purpose!


----------



## Scleropages

I can't vote because there is such a large difference between a regular black and tan and a melanistic black and tan (blanket back). Also, bicolor is not on there. I think the most handsome dogs are blanket backs, the scariest are solid black, and the wildest are sables. I like them all for different reasons.


----------



## JUN225

I like all the colors/patterns(even those not listed), but lean on sables, bi-colors blacks.

Jun


----------



## MicheleMarie

krystyne73 said:


> i love the jet black! Sasha quietly sits in her crate and we have to touch her to find her sometimes. Lol i think she does it on purpose!



lol!


----------



## codmaster

Red and Black!


----------



## Dogaroo

Now, if GSDs came in purple plaid, they would be pretty much perfect.


----------



## Tiffseagles

I picked black and tan because that's the closest thing you had to bicolor.


----------



## Lobobear44

My favorite is personally sable then black and red is 2nd.


----------



## Diesel's Jewel

I will have to remember to tell people that Diesel is just a washed out tan the next time they compliment him on how gorgeous he is!


----------



## lyssa62

of course THIS is my favorite


----------



## selzer

We need a new poll, one that includes:

Back
Black and Tan
Black and Silver
Black and Cream
Black and Red
Liver
Blue
Blue patterned
sable
red sable
black sable
blue sable
white
bi-color
maleanistic black and tan
panda
Blue merle


----------



## FjD

I just love sables, even though my GSD is black and tan.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg

Dogaroo said:


> I yikes dis one bestest of all! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Is anybody cringing yet?)


Is this a GSD?


----------



## shepherdmom

Dogaroo said:


> I yikes dis one bestest of all! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Is anybody cringing yet?)


LOL not me. This is the best color ever...


----------



## SageDogs

I'm such a fan of blanket backs and brindle type of coat colors (unsure of the actual name) 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros

We definitely need a new poll to include all the colors!

It's so hard to choose though! I really love them all. I'd love to own a solid black and a bicolor someday though. Also love the liver. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarah1366

I love the sables very pretty 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Even though I adopted an adult white and think he's beautiful, if I were to go to a breeder today to pick out a puppy, with all other attributes being equal in the litter...I know I would pick a sable. Wouldn't matter if long coat or short.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest

I like 'em all  When I got my first five GSDs I only had the whites, however, after I got my first colored GSD, I learned they're all great regardless of color. These days color is the last thing I consider when selecting a GSD (I've had black/tans's, black/red, whites, and a red sable) ... currently I have two blanket coat b/t's and one white ... they're all fantastic dogs!!!


----------



## WateryTart

Definitely either the black and red or black and tan. Sables are very pretty, too.

I don't like liver or blue anything. Just not my preference. I don't care as much for the black or white either. And what on earth is this panda shepherd? Must Google...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD_Dakota

Although I like all colours, I've always loved the intense look of the sable German shepherd dogs. Dakota is my first dog. She's working line, sable of course... I couldn't help but get one. She has been mistaken for a coyote and wolf mix plenty. 

But if I couldn't get sable, I really love the bi colour German shepherd dogs. Solid blacks too, and the deep red with a big black mask and blanket. Beautiful! My next dog is either a bi colour, deep red and black or solid black male working line...


----------



## Cheyanna

It wasn't until I met Fiona that I learned that GSD don't all look like Rin Tin Tin. Now that I have Fiona, a sable, I am partial to sables.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143

GSDElsa said:


> Cause there is no such thing?
> 
> Just a washed out black and tan someone decided to put a name on...
> 
> Sables are my favorite, but I really just like dogs with super amazing pigmentation. I am usually not a huge blanket fan, but I absolutely LOVE the coloring on Sue and Gabor's Griff:
> Griff von Tajgetosz - German shepherd dog


There is such thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143

Mine B/T hands down. Preferably traditional saddle back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vm53506

My opinión for what it counts is that black and tan is the classic GSD color it is elegant and brings out the breeds best physical attributes.


----------



## TriadGSD

I love sables dark.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyxena

I also am quite partial to very dark coloring. I definitely prefer a super dark face mask. THe blanket coloring with a tad more dark than tan is second to solid black. I hope my next GSD will be black or bicolor. Of course i like darker sables as well, but prefer a more defined pattern. With only a few exceptions, I havent really seen a GSD that's a bad color! I don't mind the less heavily pigmented looks but all things equal would always choose one with darker color.


----------



## fredh

Sable, without a Doubt!


----------



## My5dogs

Blk/red


----------

